# Noooooooo Yoik



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for the wrong forum, I'm off there in about 4 hours or so and just got a couple of quick questions...

Firstly, anyone got any must do recommendations?

Secondly, I haven't been to the US for a couple of years - are there ATMs where I can use Maestro or Switch easy enough to find?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 19, 2009)

You lucky lucky bastard, I'd bloody love to be off to New York for a few days


----------



## Belushi (Nov 19, 2009)

Go up the Empire State late at night, no queues and the view is amazing.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

Have a good un, Ken. I'm planning on going next year sometime. I hear September is good.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 19, 2009)

*jealous*

Have a great time, fella.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeers.  I'll definitely try the Empire State, Belushi - any idea on the cards though?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2009)

Mate of mine does the PR for here:

http://www.firmdale.com/index.php?page_id=31

Have a look if you get a chance and report back.

I'd go to Tao: http://taorestaurant.com/  for dinner, great food ,service and setting. Book a day or so before and expect to wait a while in the bar.

How long you there for Ken? Been before?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool, seems like they are fairly prevalent.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Mate of mine does the PR for here:
> 
> http://www.firmdale.com/index.php?page_id=31
> 
> ...




I'll try to.  Never been before, going for 5 days and staying in Brooklyn with a mate of mine who's coming up from Texas; she was living in Brooklyn till fairly recently


----------



## Belushi (Nov 19, 2009)

Open top bus tours are cool - I dont care how touristy it is, might be cold this time of year tho'


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2009)

It's New York. In my experience, they take everything.

Are you flying solo? Have you got your knock 'em dead oh so English accent sorted?  Slays 'em out there, I tell ya.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 19, 2009)

there are ATM's everywhere where you can use your maestro card


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

go to that restaurant where you get served by ninjas.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2009)

Loads of ATMs. I recommend checking out Red Hook, Williamsburg and Greenpoint. Deffo take the Staten Island ferry - it's free and a great tourist ride.

List of interesting places here: Museums
Neighbourhoods
More neighbourhoods
NY fun rides
Parks and Squares
Food and Drink


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

go to see the Apollo in Harlem and get some soul food.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

go to Katz's delhi.


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

Make sure you do the ferry trip that goes past the statue of liberty (wrap up warm!)

Go to the Frick Collection

Have a great time!


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'll try to.  Never been before, going for 5 days and staying in Brooklyn with a mate of mine who's coming up from Texas; she was living in Brooklyn till fairly recently



Brooklyn's cool. If you see the 'New York D'Triomphe' there and recreate this photo, I will buy the beers all night when we eventually meet!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

have a night out here on Friday, it's full of crazy acts: http://www.bowerypoetry.com/


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2009)

Coney Island's a good day out if you want to see a US Barry Island.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

I am very envious - have a fantastic time. Good tip about the Empire State btw in fact if the weather is good it is interesting to go in the day for the views and then at night for the lights 

Take the Staten Island Ferry to get great views of Manhattan and the Statue of Liberty and I think it's still free.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm trying to remember the name of the bar in East Village that's like a speakeasy. Entrance through knocking on a warehouse door and walking across a courtyard, beers served in paper bags and spirits in tea cups.

Can anyone else help?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheers, all, some great stuff here.  Anyone know where we can do some karaoke at all...?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Cheers, all, some great stuff here.  Anyone know where we can do some karaoke at all...?



if you go Midtown like 53rd and 3rd ish there are loads of office worker karaoke places might be finny if you're in the right mood


----------



## D (Nov 19, 2009)

*karaoke*

Listen, kiddo.  Who you gonna call besides Ghostbusters?

My dearest buddy/collaborator tends bar at one of the wackiest, diviest karaoke bars in the city:

http://www.planetrosenyc.com/

Too bad the weather's going to be sorta Londonish while you're here.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> go to Katz's delhi.



Too touristy imho. But head down there anyway and while you are on east Houston pop into Yonah Schimmel's for a knish and go and have a browse in Russ and Daughters, the most amazing deli I ever saw.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

Are there any decent pubs?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> Too touristy imho. But head down there anyway and while you are on east Houston pop into Yonah Schimmel's for a knish and go and have a browse in Russ and Daughters, the most amazing deli I ever saw.



he is a tourist tho and me too i was.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> Are there any decent pubs?



The Ginger Man is worth checking out, its on about 38th between 5th and 4th aves.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> The Ginger Man is worth checking out, its on about 38th between 5th and 4th aves.



http://www.gingerman-ny.com/ 

Looks decent, cheers.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> http://www.gingerman-ny.com/
> 
> Looks decent, cheers.



They have the most amazing seklction of beers on draught I have ever seen, with some unusual stuff like peach and strawberry flavored lagers and ciders and chocolate flavor stouts. they'll let you sample stuff and lix drinks. So you can have a chocolate stout with  starwberry cider topped off with wheat beer, if that takes ya fancy. Its a great place to spend an evening and the sandwiches are good too. My first time in NY I sat there til 1 in the morning, still with my rucsac, and set off to find my hotel on the Upper West Side, on foot as 8inches of snow had fallen while I was drinking and all roads were closed and taxis had returned to the garage.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2009)

Ruta, we tried to go to the Bowery place but got there early, went to the Lounge next door...they had a drinks deal...it got fucked up.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't forget you need to carry your ID everywhere if you're going for a drink, regardless of how old you look.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 24, 2009)

I went in Feb the other year, it was fucking freezing, especially at the top of the Empire State. Dunno if it's the same this time of year.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 24, 2009)

he already went. mine was the only suggestion he attempted to follow i think, excellent thank you.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, I also did the Staten Island ferry.  Basically just got fucked _up_ every single day we were there, so it was hard to stick to plan, really.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2009)

Plus, I never _once_ got ID'd!  I was fucking gutted by that!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Plus, I never _once_ got ID'd!  I was fucking gutted by that!



Too knowing round the eyes


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2009)

Basically, time has ravaged my once average looks, right?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Plus, I never _once_ got ID'd!  I was fucking gutted by that!


Seeing as I got ID'd in loads of bars when I was over there last year, it's really not about how old you look. It's a stupid legal requirement.


----------

